# Tecumseh 1980's 10hp Motor Video - is it too loud?



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

as title states, from a craftsman 10hp 28", bought it for $40, needed a carb clean as it would not start and fuel shutoff was clogged up w/black goo probably from the the seal of shutoff valve being completely disintegrated in the the vale body.
im new to snow blowers so im not sure how loud its supposed to be or how its supposed to sound.
temp is about 8C/46F, just started it so engine is cold, one pull start.
what do u guys think.
WARNING. LOWER OR MUTE YOUR VOLUME B4 PLAYING AND SLOWLY INCREASE IT


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds about same as the 10hp tech that was on my old mtd. It may be revving a bit high at wot, but its hard to tell on a video.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nwcove said:


> Sounds about same as the 10hp tech that was on my old mtd. It may be revving a bit high at wot, but its hard to tell on a video.


frack me, i think im going to have to wear ear protection.....and give fair warning to family, neighbors, and nearby wildlife....my ears are still ringing after only a few minutes of runtime


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds normal to me for a 10hp Tecumseh. I have a 10 hp Tecumseh on a 29" Craftsman, also have a 9hp on a 27" Noma, and two 8hp on a Dynamark and a Murray. All of them sound like that and all sound the same between the machines.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep that is a typical Tecumseh. Ive had a dozen or more over the years and yes thats about normal.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I always wear earplugs...to protect the little hearing that I have left 

+1 on the RPMs; it sounds like it's over-revving. Can you get your hands on a tach?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

classiccat said:


> I always wear earplugs...to protect the little hearing that I have left
> 
> +1 on the RPMs; it sounds like it's over-revving. Can you get your hands on a tach?


i have a timing gun but no tach, no use here


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

nwcove said:


> Sounds about same as the 10hp tech that was on my old mtd. It may be revving a bit high at wot, but its hard to tell on a video.


how corerect your ears are .it's hitting the govenor at wot. might also need the mixture screw reset at wot when warm and cold out, 

loud? thats about normal for those times you could try a new muffler but i doubt it will be of any good, just get a good set of ear plugs like the rest of us with oldies


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have one of these on all both snowblowers and an hour meter on my lawnmower. 
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Digital-LCD...ash=item2f0bbfb1d0:g:U68AAOSwpuBZwH5N&vxp=mtr


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> how corerect your ears are .it's hitting the govenor at wot. might also need the mixture screw reset at wot when warm and cold out,
> 
> loud? thats about normal for those times you could try a new muffler but i doubt it will be of any good, just get a good set of ear plugs like the rest of us with oldies


ive already adjusted air mixture screw for idle and the main jet for high after tearing apart carb to clean it out.
maybe i'll let it run longer to get engine hotter to reset the high throttle......after i get some ear plugs

edit. @Taurus04 thx for the tach link, nice and cheap but would have to wait for it from china

wouldnt rpm drop under load


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

vinnycom said:


> ive already adjusted air mixture screw for idle and the main jet for high after tearing apart carb to clean it out.
> maybe i'll let it run longer to get engine hotter to reset the high throttle......after i get some ear plugs
> 
> edit. @Taurus04 thx for the tach link, nice and cheap but would have to wait for it from china
> ...


it should, but it won't hurt to recheck the govenor adjustment to be safe better a bit low then high


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i'll probably adjust the throttle screw and see how the dinosaur sounds, thx


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

heres what happens to a tech when it over revs......this one did say " i love you " before it went to the parts pile.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

> heres what happens to a tech when it over revs......this one did say " i love you " before it went to the parts pile.


ya, ive seen donys vids on the tecumsehs


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, but I use mine every time I use the blower to make sure I do not rev too high. I like to keep mine around 3400 rpm. I also like to see how long it takes (the hour meter feature) to clean up after each storm and keep a spreadsheet. It's scary how far into clearing snow (obsessive) you can get.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Taurus04 said:


> Yes, but I use mine every time I use the blower to make sure I do not rev too high. I like to keep mine around 3400 rpm. I also like to see how long it takes (the hour meter feature) to clean up after each storm and keep a spreadsheet. It's scary how far into clearing snow (obsessive) you can get.


what's wrong with that? nothing like a slip free drive and walkway, same as having a lawn that looks like a golf course .
imm that is simply pride in one's property


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I love the way those big old flatheads sound while you're bucket deep in a snow bank and the exhaust notes are reverberating off your neighbors houses in the crisp night air. :devil:


----------

